# Simple thing. Spoke wrench. Which do you prefer?



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have some cheesy old spoke wrenches floating around and would like to get a better set that fit the nipples well and are easy to manipulate. Which do you prefer?


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

Get a four-sided spoke wrench, here's an example: http://www.parktool.com/product/four-sided-spoke-wrench-sw-40


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I like my Spokey.








Grabs 3 corners/4 sides. Very comfy in the hand and easy to use.
Spokey Red Spoke Wrench (Pro Version) - harriscyclery.net


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the park tool 4 sided one and it works nicely, except that with alu nipples sometimes its hard to get on and off and it will scrape some of the finish off a black nipple. Partly my own fault when i don't pay attention to the angle of the spoke. But it is a very nice spoke wrench, definitely will keep you from rounding an alu nipple.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

I love the DT Spokey as well.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

anthonylokrn said:


> I love the DT Spokey as well.


Or you can get the non-DT branded Spokey one for a third of the price.

Bike Tools Etc. - 1000's of bicycle tools and parts for the home mechanic!


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

valleycyclist said:


> Or you can get the non-DT branded Spokey one for a third of the price.
> 
> Bike Tools Etc. - 1000's of bicycle tools and parts for the home mechanic!


$18 shipped after surcharge and shipping fees...not much cheaper if at all.


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

+1 Spokey Pro
I also have a 4 sided Park wrench ... too fiddly


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

The four sided models are useful IMO if you use alloy nips. 

If you use brass, any reasonably good traditional model (mine are from Performance, for heaven's sake) are a bit more convenient, and work fine. 

Don't get one of the multi-slot dohickeys. They'll subtract about 40% from your IQ when you use them. And if you bought one in the first place, you don't have it to spare.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Quality*



danl1 said:


> Don't get one of the multi-slot dohickeys. They'll subtract about 40% from your IQ when you use them. And if you bought one in the first place, you don't have it to spare.


Actually, a good one is just fine. The problem is that there are not many good ones on the market. I have a 40 year old Doniselli "nipple gripper" that has built well over 100 wheels. I like the Spokey I have too.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Actually, a good one is just fine. The problem is that there are not many good ones on the market. I have a 40 year old Doniselli "nipple gripper" that has built well over 100 wheels. I like the Spokey I have too.


After having lost 40% of your IQ, naturally you'd feel that way. 

Sure, they can work just fine. but every time you set it down or look away to grab something, you've got to go back and find the right slot. OK enough for the 3-sided models, or if you mark the one slot you actually use, but otherwise, maddening.

(When I saw you had posted, I was sure we were going to see a picture of your house key. - which idea I took to the side plate of my mini tool.)


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

M Part Spoke Key | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Like a spokey, works fine.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have a Park Tool SW-7. It's one of the multi-slot ones. I like it fine. I only build a couple of wheels a year. If I did more, I'd want one that only had one slot. As it is, it's not really worth it to me to buy more stuff.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Marking*



danl1 said:


> if you mark the one slot you actually use


Yup, that is exactly what I did a few decades ago. A shot of black spray paint that is still easily visible today. But I have used a few "cheap copy" units and they have been total junk.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips. I do have a SW-7 and have it wrapped in tape so that the only available slot is #0, the one I need. It's OK, but only grabs two sides. I ordered one of the Park "4 sided" wrenches and will give it try, along with their slotted plastic spoke holder. I've been using plastic jawed jewelry pliers for this but they're rather awkward to use.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

So. I got one of those Park sw40 4 side wrenches. It had a small burr on the opening but once I file that off it went over the nipples nicely. I trued up a couple of wheels and it felt nice and positive turning the nipples. I also got the slotted spoke holder and that worked well too keeping the bladed straight pull spokes from turning in the flanges. These two items have taken some of the fear and loathing out of wheel truing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I use the Pedro's










several sizes avaliable










I have the green one and the yellow ( for mavic ksyriums)


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

4slomo said:


> Get a four-sided spoke wrench, here's an example: Park Tool Co. » SW-40 : Four-Sided Spoke Wrench : Wheel & Spoke


Skip the 4-sided Park wrenches if you'll only be working on your own bicycles.

They're harder to seat and completely unnecessary even on alloy nipples which have been in service for over a decade at 110kgf provided that you have the sense to use anti-seize when building wheels.

(I own a couple of black 2-sided spoke wrenches and one of the 4-sided ones which seemed like a good idea but doesn't get used for that reason).


----------

